# Brandon Cotton



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Why did Brandon COtton left Michigan State to Detroit Mercy? Detroit played Kansas last night, and he is a very good ball player


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

wasn't it because Izzo brought in Ager?


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Why did Brandon COtton left Michigan State to Detroit Mercy? Detroit played Kansas last night, and he is a very good ball player



the major reason is that he was really homesick and wanted to live at home. he also had a baby just before starting college and wanted to be with it.

i dont think ager had anything to do with it because cotton was recruited as a point guard and ager a shooting guard


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

thrillhouse said:


> the major reason is that he was really homesick and wanted to live at home. he also had a baby just before starting college and wanted to be with it.
> 
> i dont think ager had anything to do with it because cotton was recruited as a point guard and ager a shooting guard


Thanks, do most think he is NBA ready guard? From that game, I think he is.


----------

